# haven't been feeling well,



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This past wk was a beotch...went Mon Am to Dermatologist, who hit 28 diff spots on my face and hands w/ nitrogen. That's never great, but always passable. Started feeling like I was getting the flu a couple of hrs later. Took cold meds at nite and usually went to bed each eve b/w 6 and 7pm. When I got up Fri at 6am, felt alittle loopy while shaving. When I got in the shower still feeling it, I let the water run over me, hoping I'd feel better...that's when I hit the floor. Been in hosp since then, but did get out this afternoon. Treated for dehydration and pneumonia. Will still be on oral antibioctics for another week, and hope to get my 4 facial fractures fixed, probably Mon 30th. Must have hit the soap dish or the faucel on the way down!? Sure messed up my plans for hunting over Thanksgiving, but right now getting to see straight and breath thru my L nostril again will be great.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Jerry, u have looked better! Glad to hear they released u. And u look in good spirits. Have a good thanksgiving. Relax and take care of yourself! Jim j


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang Jerry! I've been wondering about you. Wasn't sure if you every received package. Take care buddy and get well soon!
Chris


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Ouch!!!! Thats quite a shiner you have there. Glad to hear you are one the road to recovery. Will keep you in my prayers. 

Pods


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright alright, tell us the real story! Who did you tick off?!


Glad to hear you are still kicking, take care of yourself!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow Jerry! Many prayers coming your way buddy. Take care and I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

I would say that is a rough week....Get well Jerry & take it easy over the holidays!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I didn't want you guys to think I had quit or was ignoring the fine work posted! Here's today's pic...they are waiting on swelling to go down before surgery. Thanks, guys! Chris, I DID get your package...thanks! J


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man Jerry good thing you came up with a good story for that black eye.I thought you were trying to get a date and she slugged you...Hope you feel a little better each day till you are healed. I have found out it seems to take longer than it used to so be patient my friend.

Happy turkey day buddy


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow Jerry thats rough man,...Glad you're ok and here's to a speedy recovery!!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Get better. Try not to smile. It looks like it would hurt


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

showed my wife the pics. she says " so you're NOT the only one that does stuff like that". haha. not. then she reminds me i have another appt. w/the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow. AND I STILL DON'T LOOK AS BAD AS YOU!! so thank you! but get well fast. sure hope it doesn't hurt as bad as it looks. will there be any permenant eye damage? hope not.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dang Jerry, hope you get better soon!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Buddy your getting to old to take a fall like that. You need to hire a pretty nurse to take showers with you so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Hope you have a speedy recovery, Jerry!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Darn Jerry! That hurts to just look at. For about 4 years now (since lumbar fusion) I use a shower chair just to prevent something like that or worse.

Gravity moving that bruise down your face? (The 2 pictures)


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Holy ****, Jerry. Hope you get better soon. Sorry to hear you are having to deal with this. Thoughts and prayers headed your way.

Hate to hear you are not able to go hunting either. Have a SAFE Thanksgiving.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Praying for you goags.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Get Better*

Jerry,

Rough go, Amigo! Get better soon.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! Prayers for a quick recovery man!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Hoping for a speedy recovery for ya bro. Take care and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Hope you feel better and Pat is trying to start another expensive hobby. LOL
Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Not good Jerry. Age is not fair, ten years ago yould be coughing but in the deer stand thinking how you could stay another week. Be strong man!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow Jerry!!! man geez...take care and get well soon.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

****, Jerry, I come by to check on what ya'll have been up to and see this.... That looks painful. The LSU loss was insult to injury! Hope you get feelin better!!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow Jerry! You always been known to do a helluva job on everything you do, butt that was way outside the box!
Hope you're getting better and there aren't any long lasting issues!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow!! I don't visit the page as often as I used too but holy carp, Jerry! That's scary stuff right there sir. Take care and keep us posted. Where's my Madeira color chart. That first pic with the purple eye is an interesting shade. I might want to use that.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Ouch . . .

Take it easy during the healing process.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Jerry, my friend, we ain't as young as we used to be. Take care. It's hard to help you over here in H town but PM if I an do anything.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks to all for the well wishes! Ya'll will never know how much I appreciate it!!


----------



## Newell344 (Jul 8, 2009)

*What would Ellis be saying.*

You know Jerry,if Ellis was still around, he would be giving you all kinds of c**p. Heck!! He may be giving you all kinds of c**p right now from where he's at. Will miss both of you guys trading old man jokes and jabs at one another. 
Get well soon


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang Jerry had no idea. I don't spend as much time as before on the site for various reasons. That looks scary but better. Hope you recover 100% by Christmas. Let me know if you need anything done down here. Keep us posted and have a Merry Christmas!
Duke


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Btw, how is it going, jerry? Doing better I hope.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Doing mucho better, Jim! Back at work. Vision is good. Now for the med. bills...


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Goags said:


> Doing mucho better, Jim! Back at work. Vision is good. Now for the med. bills...


Whew, good to hear the vision is OK. Scariest part of the ordeal, since your modeling career hasn't really been taking off!! LOL!! So let's keep the eyesight!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Hope your doing better Bro!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm doing fine. I'm old and not concerned w/ appearance. Nope, not gonna do the right side to match! Ha. Got my vision back, which was my biggest worry. Kind of ironic that my left face/lip/nose is numb...doc said maybe it'll come back w/in the yr. Got lots of rodbuilding left to do! Thanks, ya'll, again! Jerry


----------

